# Yurt trip spots in Central Oregon



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This is most likely going to be for PNW dudes but feel free to respond. I have 3 spots on a yurt trip open for the end of the month in Central Oregon backcountry. Trip is through three sisters backcountry and it's for the days of Sat Mar 28- Wed Apr 1. If your a confident individual in the BC (not everyone is avy trained but we all trust each othe and wear avy gear)and want to at minimum get some turns before the season is over and are interested contact me. Understand it's a bunch of dudes having a good ass time for 4 days. Cost total anticipation should be around $300 for the whole trip. If this is something you think you could pull hit me up. 

Cheers, Ryan

C'mon wrath


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Bumping this up for all to see


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Last minute bump if anybody wants to party in the snow for a few nights. We will probably ride some fun lines too.


----------

